# Fehler beim Signieren der JAR Dateien für Webstart



## Imrazor (14. Jun 2007)

Hallo!

Gerade wollte ich neue JAR-Files für Webstart signieren und kriege immer den selben Fehler:


```
jarsigner error: java.lang.RuntimeException: keystore load: Invalid keystore format
```


Dabei habe ich zuerst einen Key erzeugt auf diese Art etwa: 


```
keytool -genkey -alias alias
```

Danach wollte ich die erste JAR-Datei signieren mit:


```
jarsigner jarDatei alias
```

Tja, und dabei bekam ich den obigen Fehler. Auch auf nem andren Rechner das gleiche Problem. Jemand ne Idee, wie ich dieses Problem wegbekomme? Ich bräuchte diese signierten Files nämlich dringend ;-)


----------



## L-ectron-X (14. Jun 2007)

In der FAQ findest du ein Batch-Tool, das dir beim Signieren hilft.


----------

